

A few things I’ve learned about typeface design - justinl
http://ilovetypography.com/2010/03/25/a-few-things-i%E2%80%99ve-learned-about-typeface-design/

======
sunkencity
Sounded like an interesting article but honestly, it's late in the day here
and I cannot make sense of the language in that article. Maybe I am stupid but
to quote the chicken-farmer in Napoleon Dynamite: "I don't understand a word
you just said".

Example sentence:

"Typography and typeface design are essentially founded on a four-way dialogue
between the desire for identity and originality within each brief (“I want
mine to be different, better, more beautiful”), the constraints of the type-
making and type-setting technology, the characteristics of the rendering
process (printing or illuminating), and the responses to similar conditions
given by countless designers already, from centuries ago to this day."

Amazing visual stuff in the article though, but so academic and wordy... will
give it another try tomorrow.

~~~
asolove
Typography is a complicated field requiring some knowledge of technical,
artistic, and psychological material. I wouldn't expect a typographer to be
able to come to HN and understand the technical meaning of "functional" in
"functional programming" or "idempotent" in a discussion of REST, nor would I
expect a programmer to understand the technical language of typography.

If you'd like to learn more, some excellent books are:

\- The Elements of Typographic Style by Robert Bringhurst \- Detail in
Typography by Jost Hochuli \- The Stroke by Gerrit Noordzij

~~~
sunkencity
I've read a couple of books on typography/design but none of them have been
deep at all, just very basic on what different kinds of type styles are good
at. I've got "Designing With Type" and it's very basic
<http://www.designingwithtype.com/5/home.php> I've been wanting deeper
material. Thanks a lot for the book tips they look like very promising --
added them to my tobuy list.

